# Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?



## filli8183 (3. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Der Opa meines Kumpels ist vor kurzem gestorben.
Beim entrümpeln haben wir 2 Fliegenruten gefunden. Da mein Kumpel weis das ich gerne Angel hat er Mir sie geschenkt.
Nur möchte ich gerne wissen ob diese Ruten was wert sind.
Die sehen schon recht alt aus,im Internet habe ich nicht wirklich infos darüber bekommen.

1 Rute : 
Marke : Sportex
Modell : Grizzly
Seriennummer : FS2282RX
Länge : 2,30 Meter

2 Rute :
Marke :Cormoran
Modell :Kunnan
Seriennummer :627860
Länge :2,59 Meter
AFTMA : 6-7

Kann mir jemand Infos geben ?
Lieben Dank im Voraus 
filli


----------



## u-see fischer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hast doch hier schon zu den Ruten fragen gestellt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296512

Ansonsten würde ich mal versuchen, ob Du hier mehr Infos bekommst: http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=646


----------



## W-Lahn (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Haben dir die Antworten in deinem ersten Thread  nicht gefallen  ? Sind die jetzt von deinem Opa oder vom Opa von deinem Kumpel? Ziemlich verwirrend...


----------



## filli8183 (3. August 2015)

Sorry, im Dezember 2014 haben ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel die Anfrage gestellt. Daher schrieb er von seinem Opa.

Aber isz doch Wurst wessen Opa oder Tante oder sonstiges es ist.
Immer diese korintenkacker ! Ihr müsst ja nicht darauf antworten wenn euch die Frage zu Blöd ist !


----------



## W-Lahn (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*



filli8183 schrieb:


> Sorry, im Dezember 2014 haben ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel die Anfrage gestellt. Daher schrieb er von seinem Opa.
> 
> Aber isz doch Wurst wessen Opa oder Tante oder sonstiges es ist.
> Immer diese korintenkacker ! Ihr müsst ja nicht darauf antworten wenn euch die Frage zu Blöd ist !



Du solltest eher deine Fragen für dich behalten wenn dir die Antworten zu blöd sind |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*



filli8183 schrieb:


> ......Immer diese korintenkacker ! Ihr müsst ja nicht darauf antworten wenn euch die Frage zu Blöd ist !



Warum denn gleich so unfreundlich. #d #q

Habe Dir ja noch einen Link in meine Antwort aufgeführt. Wenn du das mal aufmerksam gelesen hast, hast Du auch erfahren, dass die Sportex Grizzly Ende der 50er Jahre hergestellt und vertrieben wurde. 
Ein damals 10jähriger Angler, der sich für eine Fliegenrute intressiert hat, ist heute min. 65 Jahre. Weiterhin solltest Du Dir im klaren sein, das 65 jährige nicht gerade häufig in Internetforen aktiv sind. Daher wirst Du hier wohl nicht mit allzuviel Antworten rechnen können.


----------



## filli8183 (3. August 2015)

Das ist doch mal eine nette Antwort


Dankeschön


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo filli8183,

ich bin ein sogenannter "Alt-Fliegenfischer".
Zu der Sportex: die Grizzly hab ich nicht geworfen jedoch war Sportex in den 1960er Jahren durchaus in der oberen Mittelklasse anzusiedeln.
Die Kunnan habe ich schon geworfen, allerdings in einer anderen Klasse.
Mittlere Aktion, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, durchaus brauchbar.
Zur Sportex; Glasruten kommen momentan wieder in Mode nach der Hype auf Ruten mit extremer Spitzenaktion. Ich habe auch noch meine erste Fliegenrute, eine DAM Baujahr 1961. Manchmal fische ich auch noch damit.
Viel wert sind die Ruten nicht, allenfalls die Sportex, wenn man einen Sammler findet. Aber wie wärs, fange doch das Fliegenfischen an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (4. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo fill,

die Ruten haben möglicherweise einen ideellen Wert, sie werden schwer zu verkaufen sein.

Werfen und Fische fangen kann man mit ihnen auch heute noch, versuche es doch einmal. 

@Lajos         
Das Interesse für Glasruten ebbt schon wieder ab... Kohlefaser ist das weit überlegene Material !

Aus KF kann man alle Aktionstypen bauen und sie haben die viel besseren Wurfeigenschaften.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo Thomas 45,

ist schon klar, dass Kohlefaser das bessere Material ist, sonst hätte es ja damals nicht so schnell und eigentlich total das "Glas" abgelöst. Allerdings überschlagen sich die Hersteller ja schier mit ständig neuen Modellen die eigentlich oft gar nichts Neues bringen.
Eine solche "Ablösung" erlebte ich schon einmal, das war 1960/61 als bei uns in der Jugendgruppe die gespließten Ruten gegen welche aus Hohlglas ausgewechselt wurden. 1962 warf beim Casting keiner mehr eine gespließte Fliegenrute, schade eigentlich, aber die wurden damals rigoros ausgemustert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (4. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo Lajos,

interessant...dann bist Du ja noch viel länger "dabei."

Als ich ich vor über 30 Jahren mit dem FF anfing, waren nur Hohlglasruten für mich erschwinglich.
(Eine Glasrute für 50 DM und dazu eine Bavaria WF- Line für 60 DM.)

Auch heute würde ich aber eine gute Split Cane Rod jeder Hohlglasrute vorziehen, wegen der besseren Wurfeigenschaften.
Das aber nur in den leichten Schnurklassen und Längen bis max. 260 cm.

Wie war es denn damals beim Casting in Bezug auf die Weiten, durch den Wechsel auf Hohlglas ?


----------



## jflyfish (5. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Auch wenn das ein wenig abgleitet -- in den 60/70gern war der Preisunterschied Glas zu Bambus auch schon enorm (als Student konnte ich mir damals keine Gespließte -- z.B. Hardy oder Fosters -- leisten). Das erklärt den damaligen rasanten Umschwung zu Glas (Shakespeare, Fenwick ---). Das it heute nicht anders -- mit den Kosten für Highend  Glas / Carbon / Bambus - Ruten.
Die genannten Ruten haben aber eher nur nostalgischen Wert.

 jfl


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo Thomas 45,

meine erste Fliegenrute (DAM Hohlglas, mit Achat-Leitring 240 cm) von 1961 kostete so um 45.- DM wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich liebäugelte 2-3 Jahre später auch mal mit einer Gespliessten von Pezon & Michel, aber die kostete so um die 200.- DM und so wurde meine 2. Fliegenrute eine Shakespeare Wonderrod in 255 cm zu 90.- DM (den Preis weiss ich noch genau). Übrigens; ich habe beide Ruten noch.
Die Weiten, die wir durch die Umstellung auf Hohlglasruten erreichten, lagen bei uns Werfern 10 - 20 Prozent über denen, die mit den gespliessten erreicht wurden, was vermutlich der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel auf Glasruten war.
Gute Werfer (es handelte sich um Jugendliche zwischen 14 und 18 Jahren, die mit der Fliegenrute zum Achtkampf antraten, die 12 bis 13 jährigen warfen nur den Vierkampf mit der Spinnrute) schafften schon damals beim Weitwurf 25 Meter, sehr gute auch 30 Meter. Ein Freund von mir wurde Bayerischer Jugendmeister (1962 oder 1963) mit 33 Metern.
Unser Trainer damals war Berndt Matschewsky, dem es auch zu verdanken ist, dass ich (überwiegend) Fliegenfischer wurde.
Übrigens bestand die gesamte Jugendarbeit damals ausschließlich im Training für das Casting wodurch die meissten von uns gute Werfer wurden.
Allerdings mussten wir auch lernen, dass allein ein guter Werfer noch keinen guten Fischer ausmacht, aber der Grundstein zum Fliegenfischer  war gelegt, wofür ich noch heute dankbar bin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (8. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo Lajos,

das waren damals die Marken...

Als ich anfing, gab es ja schon Kohlefaser, nur konnte ich die mir erst nicht leisten.
Meine erste Rute mit KF- Anteil war von Kunnan und kostete knapp 200 DM.
Die war dann im Vergleich schon sehr schlank und leicht.
Das muß so 1982 gewesen sein.

Dann folgten unzählige KF- Ruten und Eigenaufbauten.

Ich finde es immer mal wieder interessant, mit diesen alten Ruten wieder zu werfen.

So erstand ich neulich eine DAM Airway- Telefliegenrute, eine Kuriosität !

Ja, der Berndt Matschewsky  mit seinem unermüdlichen Engagement für den Castingsport...ich habe Ihn nicht mehr kennengelernt, Sohn Theo kenne ich.
Seine "Solitip"- Ruten gefielen mir teils sehr gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Hallo Thomas 45,

die Solitip (ich habe auch eine) hat ja eigentlich der Berndt Matschewsky für seinen Sohn Theo gebaut/erfunden. (Möglicherweise auch gemeinsam)
Es gab so um 1980 für ein paar Jahre eine Disziplin beim Casting, die nannte sich Fliege/Kombination. Für diese Disziplin, bei der mit derselben Rute ein Ziel- und ein Weitwerfen durchgeführt wurde, wurde die Solitip eigentlich entwickelt und Theo wurde damit auch prompt zweimal Weltmeister in dieser Disziplin.
Ja, der Berndt war schon sehr rührig. Ich habe mich im Nachhinein immer gewundert, wie er damals bei der Vereinsleitung das Geld für die gespließten Fliegenruten (das müsste so um 1958 herum gewesen sein, denn als ich 1960 zu dieser Truppe stieß, hatten die schon einiges erlebt, so wie sie aussahen) locker gemacht hat. Wir hatten davon so etw 5-6 Stück. Es waren bestimmt nicht gerate Ruten der Top-Klassen, aber damals zum Einstieg in das Fliegenwerfen unentbehrlich. Vermutlich war das auch mit ein Grund zum Wechsel auf Hohlglas und natürlich auch noch der Preis. 
Seit ich dann im Jahr 1961 meine eigene Fliegenrute besaß (ich hatte eine freigiebige Lieblingstante) warf ich eh nur noch mit dieser, die war zwar auch nicht besser- aber es war die Eigene.
Ich war nicht der überragende Einzelwerfer, aber guter Durchschnitt und hatte in keiner Disziplin beim Achtkampf deutliche Schwächen, was dazu führte, dass ich bei den Kombinationswertungen öfters auf dem Treppchen stand. Hat viel Spaß gemacht damals und man hat als Fliegen- und Spinnfischer natürlich enorm davon profitiert. Ich weiss nämlich nicht, wo man sonst Anfangs der 1960er Jahre das Fliegenwerfen lernen hätte können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Marsvin (10. August 2015)

*AW: Kann mir jemand zu den fliegenruten Infos geben ?*

Moin,



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> @Lajos
> Das Interesse für Glasruten ebbt schon wieder ab... Kohlefaser ist das weit überlegene Material !
> 
> Aus KF kann man alle Aktionstypen bauen und sie haben die viel besseren Wurfeigenschaften.




Thomas, Thomas, Thomas... #d

Diese Aussage tut mit ja in der SEELE weh! :c

Da habe ich in letzter Zeit aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl am Bach, als auch im Salzwasser. :g










Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------

